# America's Next Top Model- title change



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Apparently the CW decided to change the title of America's Next Top Model for season 18. It's now called America's Next Top Model: British Invasion, so previous Season Passes won't record it. It premiered Feb. 29, and the pilot re-airs again this Monday.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't pick up a recording on 2/29, but my TiVo says it's set to record the Kelly Osbourne episode on 3/5 as planned from the old season pass. Maybe Tribune already fixed it? Thanks Dave! This show is my total guilty pleasure.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yep we missed it too. I've got the repeat set to record on Monday. Thanks.
Not sure if this is the standard ANTM though, it sounds from the description as if Kelly Osbourne is the host. That may account for the name change. Still, if this is the only ANTM we get, I want to get it! One of my fave GPs too.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

No I don't think Kelly Osborne is the host - I think this cycle they have new girls competing with a group of girls from a recent British version of the show - but other than that - I think it's still Tyra and all but there is a new judge on the panel.

I missed the premiere also cos of the name change.
Glad it's repeating on Monday.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I've seen the episode now through other means-- Kelly Osborne is the guest host for the episode. It is indeed a regular season of ANTM, just with a dumb twist of half the girls are Americans and half are British.

Edited to add: I meant guest JUDGE, not guest HOST.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I've seen the episode now through other means-- Kelly Osborne is the guest host for the episode. It is indeed a regular season of ANTM, just with a dumb twist of half the girls are Americans and half are British.


Ugh. Those idiots. You'd think they had an understanding of DVR's by now. Of course, they still think it's okay to broadcast in Standard Def 4:3 so ...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Ugh. Those idiots. You'd think they had an understanding of DVR's by now. Of course, they still think it's okay to broadcast in Standard Def 4:3 so ...


For real? I was just going to post in here asking if they started to shoot this show in HD.

Nuts that they haven't. This show was a guilty pleasure of mine. But these days, it's just not worth it if it's not in HD.


----------



## abigail99 (Apr 9, 2008)

Now the current episodes are set to record under the regular "America's Next Top Model" season pass, and it finds NO episodes under the "America's Next Top Model: British Invasion". Sigh.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> For real? I was just going to post in here asking if they started to shoot this show in HD.
> 
> Nuts that they haven't. This show was a guilty pleasure of mine. But these days, it's just not worth it if it's not in HD.


Yep. It's the last show I actually watch that is still in SD 4:3. Personally I subscribe to the theory that Tyra is a tight-wad and it's much cheaper to shoot in SD.



> Why Isn't America's Next Top Model Filmed in HD?
> 
> We have a mystery to share with you - a technical mystery.
> 
> ...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

abigail99 said:


> Now the current episodes are set to record under the regular "America's Next Top Model" season pass, and it finds NO episodes under the "America's Next Top Model: British Invasion". Sigh.


LOL. Yep. They sure did. I think I'm gonna keep both Season Passes just in case they change their mind again.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Ugh. Those idiots. You'd think they had an understanding of DVR's by now. Of course, they still think it's okay to broadcast in Standard Def 4:3 so ...


I just happened to catch a few minutes of the Monday night broadcast-- AND IT WAS IN HD!! I couldn't believe it. The pic still looked kind of crappy, so I suspect it may really be 480p, but at least it was 16x9!


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Good news! Thanks for the update, I'm going to switch my SP over to the HD channel. It used to force a stretched picture and man that was annoying.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

abigail99 said:


> Now the current episodes are set to record under the regular "America's Next Top Model"


Yup me too I'm leaving both season passes just in case.

Funny I have complained in my head for a couple of years that it was not in HD and watching Monday's episode...

It didn't even register in my brain they finally went HD


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just find it hard to believe that they wouldn't make a huge deal out of it, since people have been complaining about it for so long. Maybe Tyra didn't want to admit she was wrong.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

It's still SD (albeit upscaled SD to 1080i), but it has been upgraded to 16:9. That's why they didn't make a big deal out of it. They only went half way.


----------

